# No Water Flow In Bathroom Sink Or Toilet



## Erchur (Jul 6, 2011)

I am seeking advise on troubleshooting this problem on a 2010 268RL. I have no water flow from the bathroom sink (no flow of hot or cold water) or toilet. I am connected to city water and I do have flow on the shower and the kitchen sink. I did fill up the water tank, disconnected the city water and used the pump to see if this would remedy the problem, but the same condition remained. Using tank water and pump I have flow through the shower and kitchen sink, but no flow through bathroom sink or toilet.

My next step is to isolate the bathroom sink fawcet by disconnecting the lines to it and see if I get water flow through the lines. Any thoughts/suggestions on what else to look for would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,

Erchur


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Hot and cold to the bathroom sink could be a plugged aerator strainer but that doesn't explain the toilet. If you had hot but no cold I would suggest a kinked supply line to the bathroom.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Is this a new trailer or have you had it a while?


----------



## Erchur (Jul 6, 2011)

thefulminator said:


> Hot and cold to the bathroom sink could be a plugged aerator strainer but that doesn't explain the toilet. If you had hot but no cold I would suggest a kinked supply line to the bathroom.


I already inspected lines underneath the sink and from the tub to the sink and there are no kinked lines. The toilet feeds of a tee from the cold water to the sink, so the issue is likely further upstream. I will keep looking and post the solution when found, hopefully it may help somebody experiencing the same problem.

Thanks,

Erchur


----------



## Erchur (Jul 6, 2011)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Is this a new trailer or have you had it a while?


Oregon_Camper,

I had this TT for just one year and this is only the third time out. Unfortunately the 12 month warranty just expired last month, so I am motivated to find/fix the problem on my own (and save $$$ in the process). It is just difficult to troubleshoot a problem like this while at the campground and with limited tools. I am hoping someone may have experienced a similar issue and share the solution......may be my problem is unique, in which case I will post what I find out.

Thanks,

Erchur


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Depending on how Gilligan cut the lines the day he built your trailer the lines could just be full of debris. Turn off all water sources and then disconnect the toilet water connection then have the DW turn on the water pump for a few seconds. Have the end of the line near a bucket and see if you get any debris. It may have worked its way into the valves and plugged those so pulling them apart to clean is about the only choice.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Is your first trip following Winter?

Might want to look under the trailer to see if water is coming out. This might be an issue with a frozen water line from Winter storage.	Did you Winterize?


----------



## Erchur (Jul 6, 2011)

Many thanks to all who provided input.....Mistery is solved and water flow restored to toilet (I'm still working on the fawcet). The cause: a slug of calcium deposit on the line. It is unusual that three separate lines got clogged simultaneusly, specially when you consider this is a relatively new TT, I've only been out three times since I bought it brand new last year.

In any event...I fixed the toilet by first turning off city water, then removing line to the toilet valve. Cleaned out quite a bit of calcium residue trapped on the valve screen, then put back the line and then the toilet flushed without a problem.

Stil working on the fawcet, but I expect the same cause, just looks like I'll have to remove the fawcet to clean it out or may be buying a new one, I'll see if it can be cleaned out.

Thanks for everyone's quick response with ideas, it certainly helped me rationalize the troubleshooting steps.

Regards,

Erchur


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

What was the issue with the sinks? I'm was in the process of sanitizing the fresh tank and my sinks started to work and now nothing. My toilet and tub work fine. This is with using the water pump. Might try using the city hook up to see if it needs to be blown out or something. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

Nevermind, figured it out....the flow restrictor valve was clogged on the faucets. Cleaned them out and all better!


----------

